# E-Orbo - What do you think of this new design of brushless dc motor?



## ampereturn (Jan 7, 2010)

The Irish company Steorn is launching their new E-Orbo motor technology. 

It seems to have some neat features.

Here is a video about it.

Introduction to an Orbo Electromagnetic Interaction - Part 1 - Steorn


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

As soon as he said "it produces work but consumes no energy", my Snake Oil Salesman Alarm meter pegged (it was at 30% before). He's either a con man looking for "development" money, or just delusional. Or both.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steorn


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Everything i have read on it says what they are claiming is not possible, but without seeing it for myself, I will not comment but to say, if one thinks outside the box, anything is possible.

P.S. I don't really trust to much from Wikipedia since anyone can edit the info.*


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Unfortunately, the Orbo guy seems to be thinking outside the box our universe is in...


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

kevinm said:


> Unfortunately, the Orbo guy seems to be thinking outside the box our universe is in...


I respectfully disagree. How many things do we have today that were impossible in the past? At one time they said you couldn't go faster than the speed of sound, and we do it on a regular basis. They said cars couldn't go faster than a hundred miles per hour and we have race cars at 200 +.
Though free energy doesn't look possible, someday someone may end up proving that wrong also.
If you think you can or you think you can't, you are correct.

I am personally keeping an open mind.:thumbsup:


----------



## ampereturn (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on the latest video Steorn has posted?

Steorn's Orbo Electromagnetic Interaction COP is greater than 1. Part 1 of 5






In the video Steorn performs additional experiments on one of their E-Orbo systems. The CEO also states by the end of the month full calorimeter data will be posted on their website.


----------



## ampereturn (Jan 7, 2010)

Steorn has posted two more videos.

They claim these videos prove the E-Orbo is overunity.

Steorn Orbo - Proving Overunity 1/2






Steorn Orbo - Proving Overunity 2/2






What do you think?


----------



## rchobbiest (Feb 9, 2010)

haha good one


----------

